# oberon for the fire ?



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I am in the process of saving for the fire and am wondering hoew people like the oberon covers for the fire? I have several oberon's for my KKeyboard and adore them.  I'm just curious what others thoughts are as I start looking for covers ect


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

I'e read that some are finding that their KK Oberons fit the Fire!


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have a K1 and my husband has a K2.  We have Oberon's for both.  I tried my Fire in both.  The fit did not satisfy me.  I ordered an Oberon for Fire and and very glad I did.  It is much more secure.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

Supposedly it is the Oberon K3's that fit the Fire.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I just put my Fire into an Oberon K3 cover - its snug but it fits.  Actually - I kinda like it better than my other Fire covers since it doesn't cover up touchable parts of the screen.  I also find that I'm not really like most of the covers that prop up- since they don't stay propped up unless you have a flat surface.. Usually its my lap - so it keeps falling down.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

We have designed an entire new case for the Fire.. the interior is different and it has the stand up features.. the K3 is not the best fit for it.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

I have an Oberon iPad 1 cover but have never used the "stand up" feature.  In a way, I wish that it hadn't had that design feature.  I strictly use it on my lap in my reclining chair and can't see myself using it another way.  I wish it had been an option.  If I had a Fire, I would use it the same way, so a K3 would be the way I'd choose to cover it.  And of course.... it would have to be an Oberon!


----------



## sinyonai (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes this is great information.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

I enjoy my Oberon Fire cover. I got the Tree of Life and of course it is beautiful. I have 3 small children. My Fire has been knocked around while in the case and all is well. 

The stand up feature works great when I can use it. The issue is that MANY of my apps only rotate one way. They rotate in the direction that makes them upside down while using the Oberon case in stand up mode. 

That drives me crazy!  I tried using the Fire in my case upside town but the tab they use to secure the device would bump yge power button. 

Honestly I put this on the app developers. Why aren't they giving us options?


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I have the same problem with my HP in the Oberon ipad case, and the Nook in the Oberon case. Must either  use them upside down, or pull from case. I ended up putting a silicone back on them, and use the case only when traveling.


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

_Oberon is fabulous and my biggest issue is deciding on which cover/color I like best!  The covers hold up remarkably well and are very durable.

I currently have covers in purple, green, red and saddle and all are gorgeous beyond compare! So I am as yet undecided. But it is a good "problem" to have! _


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I agree, it is a bit annoying to not be able to use the standup feature on the Oberon because the game would be upside down.  But, I do love Oberon covers.  They are beautiful, sturdy and so booklike.  The cover does make the Fire kinda heavy, but I am used to that because I have one on my Kindle reader.  I also love that I can easily clip a stylus pen inside with the Fire.  I have Creekbed Maple in fern for the Fire and Bold Celtic in saddle for my reader.  They are both beautiful.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

The simple answer for the upside-down issue is to put the Fire in the cover upside down - the unlock screen would be upside down when you wake up the Fire - otherwise everything would work pretty much the same.  I agree that I wish the app developers would make their apps rotate 360 degrees, but since not all of them do, the user needs to get creative.  

I have used my Fire in my Oberon K3/KK cover - it was tight and the inside wool doesn't hit the screen in all the right places, but it worked.  I did find that for my personal tastes, it made the Fire just enough heavier that I preferred a different cover.  I've picked up two very inexpensive covers (both under $10 including shipping) from Amazon - neither of which seems to be available right now.  I may be giving my KK to my daughter now that I seem to use my K$79 most of the time - if I do I'll probably use my red Paisley KK cover on the Fire again from time to time - I don't think I can part with it even if it does make my Fire a bit heavy.  And Oberon isn't really my daughter's style.


----------



## piniotoe (Feb 17, 2012)

I agree that I wish the app developers would make their apps rotate 360 degrees, but since not all of them do, the user needs to get creative.


----------



## jhiguane (Feb 18, 2012)

I tried using the Fire in my case upside town but the tab they use to secure the device would bump yge power button.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I could not afford a new Oberon for my Fire when I bought it so I purchased a used K3 Oberon from a member on here.  It works great IMO so I wouldn't bother buying a new Oberon until you check out how it fits in the K3 covers you already have.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

The Oberons for the fire fit perfectly  as for the other others, i guess there will be some slack around the edged, but i've not tested myself


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

I have both an Oberon for the Fire and Oberon for Kindle Keyboard.  Oberon for Kindle Keyboard will work on the Fire.


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

I just purchased the Cloud Dragon in red for my Kindle Fire.  I can attest to the workmanship and durability of these covers, as I own 4 others.  And the fact that they are gorgeous is nice too!


----------

